# 2003 John Deere LT 100 - Opinions...



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a suitable LT for my 1.5 acre yard with a fairly substantial grade in front of the house. I've never owned a ride-on or LT before, but from what I have learned so far, I want:

Hydrostatic
Oil System
Bagger

A 2003 JD LT-100 came on craigs list near me. The owner is asking $700 bucks for it. Whats it worth? Is this a decent tractor? Should I steer clear of used all together? I was drooling over the 22Hp Ariens at Home Cheapo today, but not sure I want to part with that kind of money. 

One thing that the tractor needs is the bottom part of the grass chute. I guess it needs to be replaced. Any suggestions or stories, specific to this make or model would be great! Thanks! Mike
:usa:


----------



## Calcommon (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with your starting point, Hydro-static, oil pressure, bagger is a preference thing. Nothing wrong with used equipment, just take note of the condition of it and also the condition of everything else in the yard. As far as price, don't be in a rush. The longer you look the better you'll get at accessing fair market value.

Good luck!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Used stuff can either be good or bad- personally to me i like the old clunkers- cause theyre cheep and i dont mind fixing them or just use em for parts.

Anyway, when looking at a used machine, check its condition, has it been well maintained? Is it dirty and all scratched and dented? Any oil leaks? Is the oil clean or black? Start it up and run it around, using the deck n everything n see how it sounds.

If its been seriously neglected, you might want to pass or see about knocking the price down a bit to fix minor issues.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

IIRC the JD LT series from that era were fairly light weight units designed to meet a price point. I don't know what one is worth, but you could call a Deere dealer and ask. If you want a Deere Lawn Tractor, I'd go to a dealer and get a nicer one than the Home Depot line. We were looking at trading one in at the dealership I work for (Ariens dealer) and we offered $600 for a 2006 LT model (106?) with a manual trans. The LT series like that were built for the big box stores to compete on price with the MTD and Murray units. They are not anything like the John Deere tractors of old, nor are they as good as the better units sold through the dealer network only. You'd be money ahead to buy a better tractor and have it last you for decades than to buy a cheap one and have it last 5-7 years before nickel and dime-ing you to death.

As for the Ariens tractors at Home Depot, they aren't built by Ariens. They are an American Yard Products tractor with a different hood and decals. AYP also makes the Husqvarna lawn equipment, so the tractors are virtually identical. The one thing the Ariens ones have going for them is the Kohler engine. IIRC the Husqvarna tractors use the Briggs engine. Ariens stopped building their GT and HT lines in 1998 and the LT line in 2002. Anything tractor wise built since is an AYP unit (Ariens builds their own zero turns and most of their other products). AYP has owned the Murray name since 2006 or 2007 and they build most of the Craftsman tractors. Keep that in mind when you are looking at the different models. There really aren't too many companies building lawn tractors for the consumer market anymore. AYP builds them for Ariens, Husqvarna, Crafstman, Murray, and a few off brands. MTD builds the Cub Cadet, Yard Man, Yard Machines, MTD, White Outdoor, and Bolens tractors. John Deere builds their own, though I am not sure about the cheaper LT series.

I agree with trying the unit you are looking at out and listening for any noises or clunks that could indicate something is wrong. Check the belts, and feel around underneath for any loose parts or bad bearings on the spindles or idlers. Keep in mind that a bad belt can set you back as much as $60 depending on the length and availability. Check the oil and see if it looks like normal use or if it is very black. Check the air cleaner to see how dirty it is. Look for oil leaks on the engine or transmission. If you see oil leaking from the trans seals, you could be looking at problems down the road. Leaking seals can mean that the trans was overheated and damaged the seals, usually from pulling something that is too heavy for the unit. A consumer lawn tractor is not designed to pull more than a leaf sweeper or a roller. They aren't designed to tug around a heavy aerator, any ground engaging tools (disk, plow, harrow, etc) or even an overloaded yard cart. They can do it, but you will quickly overheat the trans. I had one guy who used his lawn mower to move his boat around his yard. He replaced his transmission every couple years because of it.


----------



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for all the responses. Country Boy brings up a good point about over-tasking the transmission; my yard has a fairly steep grade, should I be worried about the potential for stressing the tranny? The model in question is the '03 L110, 17.5Hp. Wondering if it can handle the hilly front yard. Thanks again! mike


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im thinking hydros are best left for flat yards - those dont like heat one bit - climbing a hill might over tax it. A manual or 'transmatic' would work better for hills.

I work the transmissions in my tractors - ive hauled everything from crushed stone to a full load of dirt and leaves- ive broken yard trailers before the manual transmissions. Every time i mow i haul a yard areator around with 2 concrete blocks and a old tractor battery - i dont even feel it behind the tractor.

Only time i can say i destroyed a trans was on a modifed tractor - made the mistake of not changing the gear oil before running it ( had the factory bennonite still) and i broke the pinion gears, locking it up.


----------

